
Your brain can fix bugs while you sleep - Gigacore
https://medium.com/@santhoshsundar/your-brain-can-fix-bugs-in-your-sleep-2db6f2baf178
======
adentranter
Not enough programmers/founders/workers exercise this principal.

Our mind pushes us to believe that hours worked = productivity. But time after
time this has been disproved when work is to be sustained over long periods of
time[0]

Once you learn this; it will help you so much as a programmer.

TLDR If your having trouble with bug/feature - have a nap or go for a bike
ride.

[0]: [http://www.cnbc.com/2015/01/26/working-more-than-50-hours-
ma...](http://www.cnbc.com/2015/01/26/working-more-than-50-hours-makes-you-
less-productive.html)

